# How can anybody be attracted to the male body?



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

The male body is pretty disgusting and I feel sorry for ladies. How do you girls put put up with us? :banana


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah. I've always wondered about that.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, especially the dangling bits, not good :?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i like my dangling bits!!


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Obviously I do like what my bits can do, but they are badly designed. Just too easy to knock, and hurt :afr


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not gay or anything, but in general...I don't find the male body disgusting. I mean, other then a few parts here and there with more hair in some cases...it isn't that drastically different. Plus, that would suck, I exercise hard and to be disgusted by my own body would make me very sad.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I find very few females bodies to be attractive. They're all soft and squishy. Males are much more attractive to me. It's not about the "dangling bits", at least not all of it. The masculine face can show strength and tenderness at the same time. The shoulders and chest are firm and powerful. The arms can hold tight and yet carress. A well-formed torso can make me melt. The butt is just pure magic. The legs can stand, lift and carry amazing amounts and distances. 

looking back at what I've written, I think it's the strength that really gets me.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm gay and I can still see how others could be attracted to the male body haha. And it's not like women's not-nearly-as-dangly bits are so good-lookin either, but they still float my boat.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> It's not about the "dangling bits", at least not all of it. The masculine face can show strength and tenderness at the same time. The shoulders and chest are firm and powerful. The arms can hold tight and yet carress. A well-formed torso can make me melt. The butt is just pure magic. The legs can stand, lift and carry amazing amounts and distances.
> 
> looking back at what I've written, I think it's the strength that really gets me.


 :ditto :ditto :ditto and :ditto


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> I find very few females bodies to be attractive. They're all soft and squishy. Males are much more attractive to me. It's not about the "dangling bits", at least not all of it. The masculine face can show strength and tenderness at the same time. The shoulders and chest are firm and powerful. The arms can hold tight and yet carress. A well-formed torso can make me melt. The butt is just pure magic. The legs can stand, lift and carry amazing amounts and distances.
> 
> looking back at what I've written, I think it's the strength that really gets me.


 :agree


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> I find very few females bodies to be attractive. They're all soft and squishy. Males are much more attractive to me. It's not about the "dangling bits", at least not all of it. The masculine face can show strength and tenderness at the same time. The shoulders and chest are firm and powerful. The arms can hold tight and yet carress. A well-formed torso can make me melt. The butt is just pure magic. The legs can stand, lift and carry amazing amounts and distances.
> 
> looking back at what I've written, I think it's the strength that really gets me.


I agree with all that. But how about how most men are so hairy and generally less clean? It's how gay men / straight women can stand the dirtiness of men that I don't understand


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Can I complain about you people describing a chiseled, super fit, macho image of a guy as the most desirable ? :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

vincebs said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > I find very few females bodies to be attractive. They're all soft and squishy. Males are much more attractive to me. It's not about the "dangling bits", at least not all of it. The masculine face can show strength and tenderness at the same time. The shoulders and chest are firm and powerful. The arms can hold tight and yet carress. A well-formed torso can make me melt. The butt is just pure magic. The legs can stand, lift and carry amazing amounts and distances.
> ...


I'll go with that you don't mean from a hygiene standpoint... I'll also go with that you're heterosexual too (if I'm wrong about that, please let me know...). To me, a man's body is awesome. Hairy is a plus for me. I can't see that as something dirty (as in disgusting). It's what I'm attracted to, I can't fight my nature.

A lot of women feel that the female body is dirty and disgusting and hetero men are attracted to women, no matter how they feel about their bodies. Pretty much the same difference :stu


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

A certain amount of body hair can be quite appealing. If a man showers daily, there is nothing "less clean" about him. I've known some pretty stinky women but most are not.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I've always thought that girls value personality over looks in a guy because they don't really have any choice.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



ott said:


> I've always thought that girls value personality over looks in a guy because they don't really have any choice.


Could you explain what you mean by 'because they don't really have any choice'?

As far as valuing personality over looks, I do value personality over looks because looks fade. Personality is what makes a person who they are.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

When I look down at my overgrown pubes, the thoughts of shaving them can sometimes override the desire to do masturbate. And then you think about what you're shaving... these two little conjoined ball sacks with hair that look like a a senile Elmer Fudd's, or better yet, Yoda's, head. It's just an ugly organ. I mean look at a cat's butt. At least it has the potential to be almost completely disguised with fur, which they can even can groom with their mouth. And don't get me started on the *** hair. Totally interferes with the wiping, first of all...


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

*gaping in shock*

:fall 

WHAT

Oh, there's just no words. I mean... I can't imagine... NOT... well, I mean, if someone doesn't know, I don't think I can explain it to them, because they're just not going to "get" it. (Kind of like I don't get what's SOOO HOOOOT about Orlando Bloom as Legolas...)

Actually, I feel weird because even other women say that naked men are either gross or funny. :stu 

I just think the male body is one of the most beautiful things in the known or unknown universe. :nw


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not _completely_ hideous. A few situps wouldn't hurt though.
I'd do me, after a couple of beers. :yes


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

> A few situps wouldn't hurt though.


...it'll take a lot more than a few situps to fix _that_. :um

seriously, though. reading this entire thread has scarred us for life. there's something disturbing about some of the stuff you people said. :hide


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

leppardess said:


> I'll go with that you don't mean from a hygiene standpoint... I'll also go with that you're heterosexual too (if I'm wrong about that, please let me know...). To me, a man's body is awesome. Hairy is a plus for me. I can't see that as something dirty (as in disgusting). It's what I'm attracted to, I can't fight my nature.
> 
> A lot of women feel that the female body is dirty and disgusting and hetero men are attracted to women, no matter how they feel about their bodies. Pretty much the same difference :stu


I mean from a hygiene standpoint. The hair can trap dirt and bodily substances, leading to body odor.

I don't see how a female body is more disgusting than a man's body in any way. Most women clean themselves so well that I never smell an odor around them (unless the perfume is an attempt to cover it up lol), I think I have forgotten that women get periods because there is never any (physical) evidence that it ever happens.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bodyhair is nasty. i like to shave mine off


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> I mean from a hygiene standpoint. The hair can trap dirt and bodily substances, leading to body odor.


pheromones! :b


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

I think the nude human body over all is pretty nasty. Its just awkward misshapen flesh with a terrible design...compare a human body with that of other warm blooded animals: mammals & birds... there's an elegance & beauty to animal anatomy, I mean we go to the zoo all the time & say oh that beautiful leopard or deer or eagle or dolphin...even animals like elephants whales & bears who are bulkier in mass have their own beauty & also convey a power & presence that a nude human body completely lacks... 

However I do think a human body can be wrapped in attractive clothing or painted & photographed in a way that will make it much more appealing than it actually is....


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't like buff bodies or chest hair on guys.



BeNice said:


> When I look down at my overgrown pubes, the thoughts of shaving them can sometimes override the desire to do masturbate. And then you think about what you're shaving... these two little conjoined ball sacks with hair that look like a a senile Elmer Fudd's, or better yet, Yoda's, head. It's just an ugly organ. I mean look at a cat's butt. At least it has the potential to be almost completely disguised with fur, which they can even can groom with their mouth. And don't get me started on the *** hair. Totally interferes with the wiping, first of all...


Jesus. Nice mental picture. lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

BeNice said:


> When I look down at my overgrown pubes, the thoughts of shaving them can sometimes override the desire to do masturbate. And then you think about what you're shaving... these two little conjoined ball sacks with hair that look like a a senile Elmer Fudd's, or better yet, Yoda's, head. It's just an ugly organ. I mean look at a cat's butt. At least it has the potential to be almost completely disguised with fur, which they can even can groom with their mouth. And don't get me started on the *** hair. Totally interferes with the wiping, first of all...


Christ, Chuck, I :heart your off the wall musings that you post.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Gumaro said:


> bodyhair is nasty. i like to shave mine off


Hah, good boy!


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

mechagirl said:


> I think the nude human body over all is pretty nasty. Its just awkward misshapen flesh with a terrible design....


You really think that?

I don't worship the male figure, although a strong set of broad shoulders will leave me weak in the knees, but I know of no better body than that of that special someone you hold near and dear, no matter the amount of body hair.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Drella said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > bodyhair is nasty. i like to shave mine off
> ...


No one is going near my back hair with a razor or wax. :x It is unfair that my 94 year old grandmother can grow a better mustache than I, yet I have an ever advancing army of back hair. Still, I am slowly coming to accept my Neanderthal ancestry. :b


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I like a masculine build. I thought that I wouldn't like body hair but I don't mind with my boyfriend I think it's cute, he also has a little pudge to his tummy :mushy


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't be such a poontang licker... not that there's anything wrong with that, but yeah. We look fine. =P

I think I look pretty damn sexy sometimes. 

Oh, and I have lots of body hair and a beard, and quite frankly I think that's what adds to my sexiness. I don't wanna be some pretty boy. Hair is dirty and sexy. Soak it up ladies. :yes


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



sean88 said:


> Oh, and I have lots of body hair and a beard, and quite frankly I think that's what adds to my sexiness. I don't wanna be some pretty boy. Hair is dirty and sexy. Soak it up ladies. :yes


ewwwwwwwww....so true, tho. Guys are dirty dirty animals and that's what makes them so irresistable.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

vincebs said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go with that you don't mean from a hygiene standpoint... I'll also go with that you're heterosexual too (if I'm wrong about that, please let me know...). To me, a man's body is awesome. Hairy is a plus for me. I can't see that as something dirty (as in disgusting). It's what I'm attracted to, I can't fight my nature.
> ...


Okay, from the hygiene standpoint, if a man is reasonably clean about himself, the hair/dirt issue isn't a big deal. The human body has a natural odor... fact of life. People tend to cover it up with scented soaps, colognes, perfumes and such.

Body hair is there for a reason. Embers is right, it's for trapping pheromones. Why do you think that where you have the most sweat glands, you also have the greatest amount of body hair?

As far as the female body being more disgusting... that's a personal point of view. Some women feel that way but that's probably more insecurity about their femininity than anything else. As far as cleanliness for women, it's more a chore but women have the potential for strong body odor just the same as men. It's just that there's a whole regimen of products for feminine cleansing to take care of that type of thing.

As far as monthly cycles go, there's a whole regimen of products for that too, for covering up odor and taking care of the other issues related to that. So, it's not surprising that you don't see or smell any evidence of this going on. Or, they're on a type of birth control that either gives them fewer cycles or does away with them all together.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Reading this thread I'm reminded of a classic Seinfeld episode:

George: "So she coughed." 
Jerry: "Coughing? Naked? It's a turn-off, man." 
George: "Everything goes with naked." 
Jerry: "When you cough there are thousands of unseen muscles that suddenly spring into action. It's like watching that fat guy catch a cannonball in his stomach in slow motion." 
George: "You spoiled spoiled man. You know how much mental energy I expend just trying to picture women naked?" 
Jerry: "But the thing you don't realize is that there's good naked and bad naked. Naked hair brushing - good. Naked crouching - bad." 

I think an Elaine quote sums it up well though:
"The female body is a work of art. The male body is utilitarian. It's for gettin' around. It's like a Jeep."


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

This reminds me of a scene from the Simpsons:

Homer: You wear a bathing suit in the bathtub?
Ned Flanders: Yeah! So I can't see my own shrinky-dink!
Homer: Makes sense......

I don't even like to see the male body in artwork, and art usually makes everything look a lot better. Muscular, non-muscular, hair, no hair, clean, unclean...it's disgusting no matter which way.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, I never thought this thread would be this big. Girls like us, they really like ussssssssssssssssssssssssss.lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Mmmmm, men...he doesn't have to be all buff, just sexy...and I find many different things sexy. I like caressing soft, chest hair and other things I won't go into, but I love the male body.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Squizzy said:


> I like a masculine build. I thought that I wouldn't like body hair but I don't mind with my boyfriend I think it's cute,* he also has a little pudge to his tummy* :mushy


That's sexy as hell.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow lots of interesting and funny responses! BeNice, your description was rather sick! haha



Amocholes said:


> The masculine face can show strength and tenderness at the same time. The shoulders and chest are firm and powerful. The arms can hold tight and yet carress. A well-formed torso can make me melt. The butt is just pure magic. The legs can stand, lift and carry amazing amounts and distances.


That's a really cool description.

Anyway, I think that women look better than men. I know I'm biased, but seriously there's more private parts and curves.

Also, why is it that guys like looking at women/strippers/waitresses, yet the whole male stripper thing is viewed as a joke amongst women on Ladies' Night?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Strange Religion said:


> Squizzy said:
> 
> 
> > I like a masculine build. I thought that I wouldn't like body hair but I don't mind with my boyfriend I think it's cute,* he also has a little pudge to his tummy* :mushy
> ...


Does this mean I can stop working out to death trying to lose the lower stomach fat? I swear it is impossible to get rid of due to my genetic makeup.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

well, nevermind about those situps that I hate doing. Time to hit the twinkies so my pudge stays healthy. 
But I refuse to turn it into a beer belly / spare tire, no matter how sexy that may be. I happen to like being able to see my penis when I look down.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Nae: I wouldn't mind the lower stomach fat.

Inturmal: When it gets to the point where you can't see your penis, then it's out of control. haha I don't blame you for not wanting that.

Strength: I'd rather see chicks strip. That's hot. When guys do it, it comes off as cheesy.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



leppardess said:


> ott said:
> 
> 
> > I've always thought that girls value personality over looks in a guy because they don't really have any choice.
> ...


I meant that I've never found much to like about the male body. But it's all in the eyes that see of course.



Gumaro said:


> bodyhair is nasty. i like to shave mine off


If I did that I'd be doing nothing else. I don't mind most of the hair though except for that on my shoulders and the back of my neck, so I tend to shave that off every now and then.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

This topic has reminded me to trim something, so it looks like I have a day of itchy unpleasantness ahead of me

Also, the male body doesn't need to be beautiful, so I can continue to choose beer over a flat stomach.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Strange Religion said:


> Nae: I wouldn't mind the lower stomach fat.


if only all women said this


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

I love pubes :yes


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

These responses have convinced me that there are far more problems to be addressed here than just social anxiety. :um


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



nothing_to_say said:


> I love pubes :yes


 :lol I love this board...

Boys if you want to remove a lil' hair down there, trim a lil', don't shave. 
K? Shaving might get you into trouble and any girl who wants a guy clean shaven down there has more issues than I do.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Just to clarify, I love pubes on women  Don't care what other guys do, but i'm certainly not shaving, or trimming mine :lol

I'm sure I read that pubes give off natural pheromones, so by shaving it's cutting down the natural sex magnet (sorry, couldn't think of a better term :con )


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

So what exactly are you saying? You like a retro bush?


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I've never trimmed mine before. Is that wrong? What do most guys do? hahah it seems pointless, but maybe I'm the only one who doesn't. lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Different strokes for different folks, but if you've got a lady who wants to give you a hummer and you've got a pube forest goin' on, you might want to prevent her from choking on hair balls (or ball hair) and trim a bit...just to make it a lil' neat.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Strange Religion said:


> So what exactly are you saying? You like a retro bush?


I've heard most women don't like the completly shaven look down there, because they feel like 10 year olds or something. But I don't get that. They pretty much shave everything else, so what's the difference?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



davemason2k said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > So what exactly are you saying? You like a retro bush?
> ...


they have to have some decoration man. its like having a house without any furniture


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Strange Religion said:


> So what exactly are you saying? You like a retro bush?


What's that ? :con

If you mean full bush, then yes :yes Not that i've seen one "in the flesh" unfortunately :sigh

Although _I don't_ like hairy legs or armpits on women (no women actually ask my opinion of course :lol ).


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't know about most women, but I prefer to trim/shave it really low.
I haven't had any complaints. Some guys are into the fully clean shaven look on women down there. I guess it's just personal taste or whatever.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



nothing_to_say said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":d8b99]So what exactly are you saying? You like a retro bush?


What's that ? :con

If you mean full bush, then yes :yes Not that i've seen one "in the flesh" unfortunately :sigh

Although _I don't_ like hairy legs or armpits on women (no women actually ask my opinion of course :lol ).[/quote:d8b99]

Yeah, full bush. Hahaha, that's interesting...I don't think there are many guys who prefer that, but if that's what you like, cool.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Gumaro said:


> davemason2k said:
> 
> 
> > Strange Religion said:
> ...


 :lol Yeah, I prefer a lil' something.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

What if I dyed mine blue? hahah The girls would love itttttttttttttt


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Strange Religion said:


> [quote="nothing_to_say":278f0][quote="Strange Religion":278f0]So what exactly are you saying? You like a retro bush?


What's that ? :con

If you mean full bush, then yes :yes Not that i've seen one "in the flesh" unfortunately :sigh

Although _I don't_ like hairy legs or armpits on women (no women actually ask my opinion of course :lol ).[/quote:278f0]

Yeah, full bush. Hahaha, that's interesting...I don't think there are many guys who prefer that, but if that's what you like, cool.[/quote:278f0]

You may be surprised, is it time for a poll :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I think so...hahahaha I would love to see the results of that one.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

So anyways...how can someone not be attracted to a male body, exspecially to mine?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That means nothing without pictures.


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



Strange Religion said:


> I don't know about most women, but I prefer to trim/shave it really low.
> I haven't had any complaints.


As you've said in your post above, "That means nothing without pictures."


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: re: How can anybody be attracted to the male body?*



path0gen said:


> These responses have convinced me that there are far more problems to be addressed here than just social anxiety. :um


please. it's all in your imagination. opcorn


----------

